# AC and Fan issue with 2016 Rogue SV



## Hypoluxa74 (Aug 14, 2019)

Air Conditioning seems to run fine at slower speeds and non-highway travel. Once highway travel has hit a 20 minute duration, the blower seems to shut down to a much slower speed even on max for both recirculate and outdoor air AC. When AC is turned on there is a slight squealing sound coming from behind glove compartment and there is a slight rattling noise behind driver instrument cluster when fan is turned to max. There is also no air moving through lower "foot" blower under dash. Any ideas on this? Someone mentioned a compression sensor to me, but not sure if that is valid. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The problem you're experiencing at extended travel duration may be due to improper amount of refrigerant. The high/low sides need to be checked with a manifold gauge set.

When you first turn on the AC system, the squealing sound you hear may be caused by the following:

- A glazed or loose belt which drives the AC compressor.
- A compressor that's partially seized up.
- Improper amount of refrigerant. The high/low sides need to be checked with a manifold gauge set.

The rattling sound at the max setting may be caused by a bad fan motor.


----------



## Hypoluxa74 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the advice! I'm assuming if the refrigerant is low there is a leak correct? If that's the case then new compressor and a lighter wallet?

Thanks Rogoman


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mostly all car AC systems lose some refrigerant over the years due to seal leakage. As long as the compressor is OK, It's just a matter of adding refrigerant to bring it up to the correct level. The high/low sides need to be checked with a manifold gauge set to insure there is no other problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also, make sure you service the cabin air filter, as its location behind the dash makes it easy to forget about. If it hasn't been replaced in a long time, it can get clogged up, reducing the airflow through the vents.


----------

